# Disney movies anyone?



## Ninja Nem

Like many kids my siblings and I were brought up going to see Disney movies when they came out. We had the soundtracks, figurines, stuffed animals and of course went to Disney World. As adults my sister and I sitll love Disney and visit the parks a few times a year. I've also taken up collecting pins whenever we go. My favorite Disney movie is Robin Hood. 

How about the rest of you?


----------



## DayLightSun

Little Mermaid :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée

I love Disney movies too  

My favorite movie when I was little was Dumbo, but I guess I got scared by the trippier parts. My dad and brother also used to call me Dumbo 'cause I had[have] bigger ears, so I've always felt for him, haha. And he's an elephant too, so even better  

Other than that, Fox and the Hound, 101 Dalmations, The Lady and the Tramp, The Lion King, and Bambi are up with Dumbo. I loved those movies so much. The Jungle Book too.

I think I've liked any Disney movie I've seen, so it's hard to pick favorites.


----------



## gOpheR

Aladdin! :happy:


----------



## Shai Gar

Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast.

I like it when the heroine is intelligent and curious.


----------



## Happy

Lion King, Mulan, and Pocahontas!


----------



## mcgooglian

Lion King is amazing, I especially love the part where Timon does the hula around Pumbaa in front of the hyenas.


----------



## Warriorqueen

I too am an expert Disney Visitor.
As for the Movies....Yeah Man!!!
I was Way Grown-up when The Little Mermaid came out.....but I bought the bedding & VHS & figurines.....Although, truth to tell....It was sebastian I liked the best!!!!
On the way to Hawill, we stopped over at The Grand Californian Resort....and Mom bought me the coolest Fleece Winter Jacket with the one Disney character I channel without effort.....G-R-U-M-P-Y....hahahaha


----------



## CJay3113

They aren't bad, I'll give you that. Occasionally I'll watch one of the older ones in my quiet time. And my favorite is between The Lion King 2 and The Fox and The Hound.


----------



## ArenaHomme

I'm a Pixar person myself. roud:

But Lilo & Stitch was nice.


----------



## CJay3113

I can't believe I forgot to add Toy Story, which was before Pixar branched out.


----------



## moon

The Thief and the Cobbler. There are many version but the only one I've seen is by Disney.


----------



## snail

I'm not a big fan of The Little Mermaid or anything after it, where the characters started having more of a sassy attitude that I couldn't relate to as well. Even with a bit of attitude, however, "Robin Hood" always appealed to me because of the art and animation style. The exaggerated facial expressions on the cute characters and how well the faces match up with the dialogue are enough to make that movie one of the best of the Disney classics. The little bunnies are soooo freakin' cute, and I found the main character somewhat charming despite the fact that he was a bit cocky compared with what I usually like. He was confident in a way that was endearing instead of annoying. 









Other favorites include "The Sword in the Stone," and "The Rescuers," also because of the cute animation style. I like pretty much anything that Don Bluth had a hand in. His non-Disney animations were also charming, such as "An American Tail," "All Dogs Go to Heaven," and _especially_ "The Secret of NIMH."


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

These are ones I remember watching that I like or liked at the time, I got them from a long list here - http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Disney_movies

This animated Peter Pan movie I watched as a kid (this is the only one that I'm not sure if it's a Disney one)
Flight of the Navigator (1986) 
Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (1989) 
Aladdin (1992) 
Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (1992) 
Cool Runnings(1993) 
The Lion King (1994) 
101 Dalmatians (1996)
James and the Giant Peach (1996) 
Flubber (1997) 
George of the Jungle (1997) 
The Lion King II (1998) 
102 Dalmatians (2000) 
Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
Around the World in 80 Days (2004) 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest (2006) 
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End (2007)


----------



## gOpheR

Surreal Breakfast said:


> These are ones I remember watching that I like or liked at the time, I got them from a long list here - List of Disney movies - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This animated Peter Pan movie I watched as a kid (this is the only one that I'm not sure if it's a Disney one)
> Flight of the Navigator (1986)
> Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (1989)
> Aladdin (1992)
> Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (1992)
> Cool Runnings(1993)
> The Lion King (1994)
> 101 Dalmatians (1996)
> James and the Giant Peach (1996)
> Flubber (1997)
> George of the Jungle (1997)
> The Lion King II (1998)
> 102 Dalmatians (2000)
> Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
> Around the World in 80 Days (2004)
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest (2006)
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End (2007)


I noticed Alice in Wonderland was missing. Intentional?


----------



## Jrquinlisk

snail said:


> I'm not a big fan of The Little Mermaid or anything after it, where the characters started having more of a sassy attitude that I couldn't relate to as well. Even with a bit of attitude, however, "Robin Hood" always appealed to me because of the art and animation style. The exaggerated facial expressions on the cute characters and how well the faces match up with the dialogue are enough to make that movie one of the best of the Disney classics. The little bunnies are soooo freakin' cute, and I found the main character somewhat charming despite the fact that he was a bit cocky compared with what I usually like. He was confident in a way that was endearing instead of annoying.


Now I'm really regretting having never seen this movie all the way through. I've seen bits and pieces of it, and I always thought it was both cute and fun, but I've never been able to catch the entire movie in one sitting.



mcgooglian said:


> Lion King is amazing, I especially love the part where Timon does the hula around Pumbaa in front of the hyenas.


Agreed. Best Disney movie, ever.

With the arguable exception of anything that's come out of Pixar's computers.


----------



## Shai Gar

Pathetic representation of Hyenas.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*Twinkle twinkle little bat, how I wonder what you're at, up above the world you fly..*



gOpheR said:


> I noticed Alice in Wonderland was missing. Intentional?


Oh sh**, it wasn't even on that Wikipedia list, I think that some other very good movies are missing from it too. :shocked::shocked: :shocked:

If they turn the mad tea party into a movie, then that will be at thee top of thy list :laughing:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Adding a new movie:

Alice in Wonderland :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*Ahn Amerikun Taiyill*



snail said:


> His non-Disney animations were also charming, such as "An American Tail,"


I love that movie.


----------



## helmetel

I love Beauty and the Beast, although I like the original better


----------



## BradyLadyWA

Lion King is my favorite. I also like Enchanted with Amy Adams.


----------



## slightlybatty

Lance said:


> Lion King, Mulan, and Pocahontas!


............................


----------



## Ninja Nem

BradyLadyWA said:


> Lion King is my favorite. I also like Enchanted with Amy Adams.


I forgot about Enchanted. That's probably the best movie they've made recently. That movie could've been their saving grace much like The Little Mermaid in 1989. But then they jus went back to making crap. *sigh* Maybe their new movie The Frog Princess will bring them back from the dead and recapture the proper Disney spirit.


----------



## ArenaHomme

moonchild said:


> The Thief and the Cobbler. There are many version but the only one I've seen is by Disney.


You really should see the uncut version. It is a hand-drawn masterpiece.
Without those crappy tiresome songs.


----------



## Rachelle

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Oh sh**, it wasn't even on that Wikipedia list, I think that some other very good movies are missing from it too. :shocked::shocked: :shocked:
> 
> If they turn the mad tea party into a movie, then that will be at thee top of thy list :laughing: QUOTE]
> 
> Tim Burton is directing a new alice in wonderland movie for 2010
> ooh and Johnny Depp is playing the Mad Hatter roud:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Rachelle said:


> If they turn the mad tea party into a movie, then that will be at thee top of thy list :laughing: QUOTE]
> 
> Tim Burton is directing a new alice in wonderland movie for 2010
> ooh and Johnny Depp is playing the Mad Hatter roud:


Sounds interesting, he is a good actor, so it's good they picked him, though him playing the Mad Hatter reminds me of his roll as Willy Wonka :crazy:

I was never too fond of the new Willy Wonka movie, mainly because Deep Roy playing the Oompaloompas was just er.... not my cup of mad tea


----------



## Zaria

The new Burton movie sounds interesting, indeed. I love his movies, so I'm definitely going to see it then! :happy:

From the Disney movies, Fantasia is my all time favourite. I watched it as a kid A LOT. Also Dombo, Alice and Wonderland and The Little Mermaid were favourites of me and my sister. From the last one I loooove the songs, especially this one (though the Dutch version was even more hilarious):


----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - kiss the girl Little Mermaid


----------



## DayLightSun

I love disney karaoke:blushed:


----------



## Zaria

daylightsun said:


> I love disney karaoke:blushed:


Yeah, me too. :laughing:

Thanks for that one, Shai. Those frogs on that peddle really had me laughing out loud.


----------



## Trope

Here's one we can all sing along to.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Go here: Ignorance Is Bliss | Watch Ignorance Is Bliss Animation Free Online | AnimationArcade.com


----------



## Trope

Great link, but mine was a spoof of a disney song. Compare.






edit: If yours was too, I missed the reference completely.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Here's one we can all sing along to.
> 
> YouTube - Looking For Group: Slaughter Your World


hahaha He totally romanticized the little mermaid song. :laughing:


----------



## Shai Gar

Trope said:


> Here's one we can all sing along to.
> 
> YouTube - Looking For Group: Slaughter Your World


My name is Richard. The first time I played WoW I played as an undead warlock... a few months later I discovered that cartoon.

Richard and Rayne are ENTPs


----------



## εmptε

Trope said:


> Here's one we can all sing along to.
> 
> YouTube - Looking For Group: Slaughter Your World


*Greatest video ever.*


----------



## εmptε

Shai Gar said:


> My name is Richard. The first time I played WoW I played as an undead warlock... a few months later I discovered that cartoon.
> 
> Richard and Rayne are ENTPs


*Thats funny, because when I played WoW (before I got bored) I was a undead warlock. Whats with NTs and Dead things? *


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Trope said:


> If yours was too, I missed the reference completely.


Not really. Kind of a meta reference.
The first video I submitted,
Just kind of reminded me of this: YouTube - the simpsons-see my vest.

Which of course reminded me of: YouTube - Cruella

Its all relative. :wink:


----------



## Trope

NephilimAzrael said:


> The first video I submitted,
> Just kind of reminded me of this: YouTube - the simpsons-see my vest.


I love that song. Had it memorized for years. I even sing it impulsively from time to time.


----------



## DayLightSun

More like be our guest:


----------

